# Curling Rock Hat



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

A friend asked me to make 4 matching hats for her curling team that looked like curling rocks. I found a pattern online, paid for it, and found I didn't like it so I made up my own. 

Here's my pattern. I'd say that this is an adult medium, probably perfect for a teen or older child. 

Supplies: 16 inch size 7 circular needle, sz 7 DPNs, stitch marker, yarn needle, dark and light gray worsted weight yarn, and whatever color worsted weight yarn you want the handle color to be. 

CO 84 with dark gray
Knit 2x2 rib for 1 1/2 inches
Knit stockinette for 1 1/2 inches
On next round slip first stitch to create jogless stripe. Knit 1 inch in light gray. 
Change to dark gray, slip first stitch to create jogless stripe. Knit for 1 1/2 inches. 
Decreases: switch to DPN when needed
*k 12, k2tog*, repeat * *to end of round
Knit all on next round
*knit 11, k2tog*, repeat * * to end of round
knit all
*knit 10, k2tog*,repeat * * to end of round
knit all
*knit 9, k2tog*, repeat * * to end of round
knit all
*knit 8, k2tog*, repeat * * to end of round
knit all
Switch to handle color-slip first stitch of round to create jogless stripe
*knit 7, k2tog*, repeat * * to end of round
knit all
*knit 6, k2tog*, repeat * * to end of round
*knit 5, k2tog*, repeat * * to end of round
 knit all
*knit 4, k2tog*, repeat * * to end of round
 knit all
*knit 3, k2tog*, repeat * * to end of round
*knit 2, k2tog*, repeat * * to end of round
 knit all
*knit 1, k2tog*, repeat * * to end of round
k2tog entire round

When there are 6 sts remaining break yarn, thread yarn through remaining stitches, pull taught, secure with knot. Weave ends in. 

On 3 sz 7 DPN, CO 9 sts with handle color. Knit in the round until tube is 5 inches long. On next round k2tog, then break yarn, thread yarn through remaining stitches, pull taught, secure with knot, pull yarn end into tube. Stuff the tube with fiberfill, sew to the top of the hat just to the right or left of the middle. Once seen on, bend and sew the handle so that it stays bent. Weave in ends. 

I hope these instructions are clear. It's a very easy project. If you prefer, find a hat pattern that works well for you and change the colors as you go so it looks the way you want. Now I have 3 more to make! The bottom picture is of real curling rocks.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Those are great! You did a super job.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome job! Well done.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant!!

I'd love to seen these at the bonspiel in Naseby next winter.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Amazing! Great job and you're certainly very creative. Good for you... :thumbup:


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

My brother-in-law curls and this will be perfect!!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## deblovestoknit (Jan 11, 2013)

Very smart! Great job!!


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

My hubby loves curling, so I want to make one for him, for a surprise..Thank you for sharing...you did a great job. Angel hugs and happy knitting


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Everyone- Be sure to post pictures if you make them. I'd love to see them! By the way, the reason the hat is so round is I have it over my kids' soccer ball.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy moly that's fantastic!!! Now, I wonder how many people you're going to get that ask "What's curling?" lol.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

brilliant.....you did a good job.....xx


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you, 
My best friend curls se is going to love this


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Isabel L (Nov 20, 2011)

So adorable. For a Canadian living in the US it brings back memories. I miss curling.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Great job. I hope your friend was pleased.


----------



## Lynniecoco (Jan 12, 2013)

You nailed it! Great job!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Mariever (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. 
I have a niece who loves curling, a good christmas present 

mariever


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Wicked good! You did a perfect job.



MelissaC said:


> A friend asked me to make 4 matching hats for her curling team that looked like curling rocks. I found a pattern online, paid for it, and found I didn't like it so I made up my own.
> 
> Here's my pattern. I'd say that this is an adult medium, probably perfect for a teen or older child.
> 
> ...


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Fun!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

All I can say is, WoW!
Bet the team will LOVE those!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! It's perfect!!!


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Oh -- love these. I am SO making them for my curling team! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! They are adorable!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

FABULOUSLY TALENTED! You inspire me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

REALLY CLEVER and WELL-DONE! FUN!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice hat!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm impressed! Great job!


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Wonderful looking hats. They are a perfect style for the curling team. I think it's probably better that you made up your own pattern.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fabulous, they loved them I bet


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

That is too darn cute.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Great work


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

You are very creative and did a fantastic job in recreating the appearance of a curling rock!!


----------



## kelecuyer (Dec 10, 2017)

I would like to make one for an adult large or extra large for my brother. How many stitches would you add for these sizes. 
Thanks.

Love the pattern.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It's great.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Celtic Vic (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern and pictures. I will pass them on!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I had never heard of a curling rock, but checked it out, interesting. Here is where I looked.
http://www.dummies.com/sports/curling-for-dummies-cheat-sheet/


----------

